# Toro CCR 2000 Carb Replacement Issue



## toro1227 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hello. I own a Toro CCR 2000 from the 80s and have finally decided to replace the carburetor today after having issues starting it. I put the new carb on that I had ordered from amazon and it started right up. My issue is that it revs way too high sounding like its gonna keep reving higher and higher until the motor blows up. I read the Q&A section on amazon about the carb and everyone said that they did not have to mess with tuning and it was preset stock. That then made me think that my issue is that the new carb did not have the thick spacer gasket the old carb had on it. The new carb came with a couple of new gaskets I put on along with the existing one to make sure there was no gap. Could this be the issue? is that big black rubber spacer necessary? The link to the carb I bought is below. Thanks in advance for the help!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B078MLTF7S/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mark Henderson (Feb 17, 2020)

I would think the insulator would be necessary to get your alignment right on the governor arm & spring as well as lining up the choke rod. It sounds like that your governor arm is not moving freely and letting your engine over rev.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you make sure throttle plate towards the engine was moving freely before installing? you have a cheap chinese carb and i always have to lube that stuff because that plate sticks easily.

otherwise it may be a linkage getting held up for some reason . 

good thing you shut er down before it blew.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I wouldn't think the new carb itself would cause high rpms, but that spacer may be impacting the governor spring and linkage. Regardless, the spacer is most likely needed for heat reasons. Looking at this video, it seems like there is a rpm limiting screw shown on the lower governor assembly at the 24:44 mark, is actually below the carb. 






Do you have the means to measure the RPMs?


----------

